

NSA Spying Crushing Some Tech Companies Revenues - misiti3780
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2013/11/wolf-richter-nsa-spying-crushes-us-tech-companies-in-emerging-markets-an-industry-phenomenon-says-ciscos-chambers.html

======
Zigurd
So here it is. What will US tech companies do about this? What will buyers do
to make sure they have not traded one devil for another? Has anyone got the
balls to build systems that are secure from state-actor snooping?

